# Is 5 1/2 lbs a large size



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am working on getting my first chi. I'm torn between puppy or rescue. Right now the rescue has a couple that are 5 1/2 lbs. I just can't imagine what size that would be. I want a very small chi that I can take alot of places and put in a bag, and don't want it to be very heavy.
Let me know what ya'll think. I'm sure I can get a good answer here.  
Thanks bunches!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody weighs right at 5 pounds and he is very small. To me anyway. And when I have him out, others always comment on how little he is. 

Size depends alot on their build. A stocky, short legged chi may look heavier than one that has longer legs and a thinner build, although they might weigh the same. 

But yes, 5 pounds is LITTLE. Think about a bag of sugar from the grocery store. That's 5 pounds.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

A lot depends on if the Chi is an adult or pup. 5 1/2 lbs is a good-sized adult. Jerry is just
under 6 lbs now. I would never carry him around--waaaay too heavy  
A 5 1/2 lb pup is going to get even bigger... Definitely not a pocket pet.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hmm, well I don't know the age yet, but I think it's not a pup because the rescue said they were housetrained. Well i don't know if i would want to carry a bag of sugar around very much. lol I want a really light weight one.
I haven't seen a picture yet, but even with that it's hard to imagine. I would just run over and see them but it's a ways away from where I live.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Why do you want to carry a dog around constantly? They can walk themselves! lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

haha Elle, I don't want to carry it around constantly, I just want it to be really small, I plan on taking it everywhere and would like to be able to keep it in one arm when I go to festival or races because of other larger dogs. I have 2 other dogs one is small/med. and the other is large. Im just ready for something tiny  
Believe me it will get plenty of walking time, I walk alot in my neighborhood, and I don't want it to get "small dog syndrome" lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I planned to take my dog everywhere with me and let me just tell you that it doesn't always work out as planned lol. I often put my two chis in a carrier and together they equal about 6 lbs...as long as I'm not doing a marathon its ok.

It couldn't hurt to go meet the rescues and see what they are like, no?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A 5.5 lb. Chi is very small, as Tracy mentioned. Comparable to a 5 lb. bag of sugar. Definitely easily portable. You can pop one that size under your arm, and unless you are going on a 20 mile hike, you wouldn't even notice the "weight." Also as Tracy mentioned, it will depend on their build. A compact Chi under 6 lbs. is quite portable.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, 5 1/2lbs is definitely small enough to carry around in a bag. I can (but don't because like stated - she can walk LOL) carry Matilda around in a messenger style bag & she is 7 1/2lbs. And I'm no super woman! :roll: Maxie & Mari are both between 5-5 1/2lbs & they are tiny IMO. They aren't fine boned & are more stocky so they are probably the same height/length as some 3 1/2-4lbs fine boned Chi's. I could carry BOTH of them around together if I wanted w/o a problem.

If you are looking for the tinies (2-3lb adults) you see celebs carting around be known that they typically need special care because they typically are very fine boned & fragile. As I've said before I prefer a stockier 5-6lb Chi because (IMO) you get the best of both worlds. Small framed but not so delicate & fragile. 

I think you should go see & find more out about the rescues. With a dog over 8 months you get more of an idea on their adult size (typically they don't get any "taller" after 7-8 months). With a pup - ALL puppies look tiny - even the ones who grow up to be 10lbs or more.  You know what your getting with an adult. On the other hand...you may also aquire some issues with adult dogs. But maybe not! Until you see a 2lb, 5lb, 10lb dog it's hard to imagine the size. 10lbs sound huge but in all actuality it really isn't. Milo (9lbs) isn't much bigger looking than our 4 1/2lb Chi really. Heavier yes, but looking at them there isn't a huge difference. 

Anyway, that is my 2cents worth! LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Heather, that is helpful. I have emailed the rescue lady and asked about their age. I also asked for pics.
It truly is hard to imagine. That's why I though i'd ask on here, where the experts are. lol 
Your chi's are gorgeous! 
I'm no super woman either, lol. I'm 5 ft.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

macy weighs about 5 1/2 pounds, if you look through some of my other posts you will see plenty of pics of her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah as others said that is still a small chi.
My Daisy is 3 years old and weighs 5lbs 8 , and she is a small girl.
People are always asking me if she is fully grown.
A lot of folk dont realise what sizes chi's are, so they assume she is a puppy. lol

I can carry both my girls no probs under each arm, not that i do it much
xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are some pics to help get an idea. The red fawn boy weighs about 4 lbs. The Choco on white girl weighs under 3 lbs. You can see as Heather mentioned there isn't a significant difference as far as size. A 5.5 lb. pup won't be much different than the 4 lb. boy if he/she is a "compact" built Chi. Perfectly portable. It's hard to believe, but most of our purses weigh more than 5 lbs. :lol:

My Mom was my "model." :lol: Please excuse her "attire." She is 82 years old, and blind. But she is 5'0 tall, so thought that would give you an idea.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks TLI. Your chi's are simply adorable!!!  
I'm so excited to get one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Thanks TLI. Your chi's are simply adorable!!!
> I'm so excited to get one.


You're very welcome! You will absolutely adore your Chi baby. They are so much fun! And thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Well if 5lbs is heavy...then my guy who is nearly 9lbs must be a gigantic chiasorous


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Rachel and Terri, Your chi's are soooo cute! Everyone has such beautiful chi babies.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
Good luck on your search.
Like T says, you will love having a chi.
Best thing i ever did was get my 2 honeys. xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Well if 5lbs is heavy...then my guy who is nearly 9lbs must be a gigantic chiasorous


A Chiasorous!! That is hilarious Pidge. Dexter is perfect the way he is.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i agree with Tracy, Dexter is fabulous!
He also looks small to me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes, Dexter is a major studmuffin 
I just got an email from the rescue, one is male and one is female, both 3 1/2 years old and 5 1/2 lbs. She said they love to give kisses. Hmm is that bad or good, lol  She is gonna get pics up sunday. I guess one is rusty colored shorthair and the other she said is white and tan with brown freckles.? haha hmmm.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Post pics when you get them!! I think you will be surprised at just how small 5 pounds really is.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I personally dont think 5 1/2 pounds is a big chi at all I have 3 chis that vary in size. Tader weighs about 9 -10 lbs 7 is still a small dog I can carry him around in one arm without a problem...then i have Piper who is 4 1/2 lbs & Friday who is 3 1/2


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am so excited to see the pics.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm sure most of you have seen this website before, being chi owners. But I came across this with my daughter one day and we just laughed till we cried looking at all the adorable shirts for chi's with hilarious sayings on them. 
http://www.michipet.com/notonamipe.html


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is between 7 and 8 lbs, and he seems pretty small to me, but he has dainty bones. I carry him sometimes only when it seems dangerous or if the ground is really dusty, I don't like all that dirt blowing into his eyes. In California the ground can swirl up alot of dust and dirt since it's so dry. 5 1/2 lbs would be pretty smae to me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh also 1 more question. I am a little unsure of what sex I should get. I want to make sure this adoption works(if i adopt an older chi). I have a male boxer who is gonna be 6 years this summer, and a female chi/dachsund mix who is about 9 years old. My boxer is not neutered, obviously if I get an unspayed female I would get him neutered. He is pretty much the in-charge dog around here, and Lucy is pretty passive. Opinions?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I doubt a rescue would place an intact female. If your boxer is an alpha male and pretty dominant, I'd go with a spayed female. Sometimes two male dogs can butt heads and Chi's think they are big dogs.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I admit, before I got Bella, I thought 5 1/2 pounds was alot, but after seeinf how tiny Bella is at 2.5 lbs, I now see that 5 1/2 is still very small. It also depends on body structure and all that..I would love to rescue a Chihuahua. I just feel like that would feel so great to do There are so many dogs that need good homes out there!!

Good luck


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> A Chiasorous!! That is hilarious Pidge. Dexter is perfect the way he is.


hehehe! thought of it while i was at work too, oh the job of multitasking!  thanks!


Terri said:


> Oh i agree with Tracy, Dexter is fabulous!
> He also looks small to me.


thank you terri! hehe yea hes small compared to me and my bf i guess [email protected]! ^_^ my bf is 6"2 and i'm 5"6


cherper said:


> Yes, Dexter is a major studmuffin
> I just got an email from the rescue, one is male and one is female, both 3 1/2 years old and 5 1/2 lbs. She said they love to give kisses. Hmm is that bad or good, lol  She is gonna get pics up sunday. I guess one is rusty colored shorthair and the other she said is white and tan with brown freckles.? haha hmmm.


thanks cherper! hope you get a cute one soon!  all chis love to give kisses! well not from the start, they are wary at first and then when they get used to u, its BAM BAM BAM kiss kiss lick lick slober slober :hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, they sound so sweet!! I can't wait to see pics too. I may be more inclined to get a female as well knowing your boxer seems to play the alpha role unless you find a very submissive/low energy male. But yeah, most all Chi's love kisses. Of course it may take a bit for them to warm up to you but I think most Chi's "need" someone to attach to so it may not take too long. 

Good luck & I'll be anxious too see pics of those sweeties!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Good Luck on your search, my Rocky is between 7-8 pounds and he ain't big at all. People don't actually realise how small a chihuahua is. I get asked a LOT when out on walks, 'awww cute puppy, what breed is he?' LOL. Rocky aint a puppy he is a fully grown adult chi!! Hehe.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Rocky is sooooo cute cute cute!:hello1:
And it is so awesome that you live in Scotland. I would give anything just to see it! I had an great uncle from scotland, he and is wife lived in Florida, so I saw them only a few times when I was a child. I loved to hear his accent. could listen to it all day long.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wanting a small one just because you carry it round shouldn't be the case. The tiny's can take a lot more time and care and can have health difficulties which could cost you more. Dogs walk.. they are dogs and should be treated like dogs.. Yes we have the convenience of being small and portable and yes my dog does have a carrier to come in if she needs it or i need to pop into a shop with her. BUT i don't think you should get a tiny just because you want a small dog.. My pup is just over 3lbs and will prob be 5lbs fully grown... She is tiny i would be worried about her playing with other dogs if she was any smaller!!!!! 

Rescue or puppy either way the dog will take work to do what you want it to do.

I really don't want to sound harsh but whether its a 6lbs or 4lbs Chi's are tiny tiny little dogs..


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

A chi weighing 5.5 pounds is a small dog. Bella weighs barely 5 pounds, has a slender athletic body with longer legs. Lina weighs 4.5 pounds, has a cobby body with shorter legs. Both chihuahuas are quite small with delicate bones.

I used to hold Bella under one arm and Lina under the other arm whenever I had to pick them up to protect them from large dogs during our walks outside. Bella loves walks and runs fast like a racehorse, while Lina did her best to keep up with her sister.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope i havent gave anybody the wrong impression..i dont plan on never letting the dog walk.lol I just want a tiny one because i do. why does anyone pick the breed they pick. I just would like to have a real small little chi because theyre so darned cute. :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with wanting a small one. Many people choose Chi's for their small compact size. I'm sure any Chi within standard (under 6 lbs.) will make you very happy as far as size.  They come with different responsibilities under 4 lbs., though.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chihuahuas are all supposed to be small  lol!!! 5 1/2lbvs is a good weight! Fifi weighs around 5lbs now and shes a great slim girl but she has long legs bless her lol she loves walks but when we go to town she loves to be tucked under my arm and be carried about! lmao


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> There is nothing wrong with wanting a small one. Many people choose Chi's for their small compact size. I'm sure any Chi within standard (under 6 lbs.) will make you very happy as far as size.  They come with different responsibilities under 4 lbs., though.


You put it better than me.. They can need extra care and attention when they're little dinky dots.. If you can try and meet some of different sizes so you can see exactly how small they are. One of the reasons i chose the breed was because they are small.. however i was well aware of all the implications of different sized dogs. I chose Daisy because she should be smack bang in the middle and is perfect for me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> You put it better than me.. They can need extra care and attention when they're little dinky dots.. If you can try and meet some of different sizes so you can see exactly how small they are. One of the reasons i chose the breed was because they are small.. however i was well aware of all the implications of different sized dogs. I chose Daisy because she should be smack bang in the middle and is perfect for me.


Yeah, the extra care that comes with the tinies isn't as easy as some may think. It is a full time job. They are def. adorable, but it certainly changes your lifestyle.  But with that said, wanting a Chi within standard size is nothing short of sensible IMO.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I was going to say the same as you Daisydoo about it playing with bigger dogs.
When I was looking for a chi, I wanted a tiny one but to be honest I'm glad I didn't. Charlie is 8 pound in weight, I think he's small enough, if I would have had one smaller I would probably been at the vets all the time especially when he's playing with my pug who's 18 pound.

Anyway Good luck in finding one xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I heard from the rescue lady again, she would like them to go together but would consider separating them. She said the female is sorta dependent on the male. She is going to post pics on sunday. can't wait!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I just saw the pics, she already posted them. Kinda disappointed.  They don't really look like full chi's and they are good sized. Not going to give up though. Still looking for my perfect chi baby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you post the pics?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

how do i post pics on here?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if it will let you with a low post count. Can you upload them to Photobucket and post the link?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)




----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yay I did it!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

These are My Dogs, Lucy and Winston.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


>


Hmmm, they could very well be full Chi (there are so many looks of Chi's!) - they look very sweet. BUT...they both look bigger than 5 or 6lbs IMO. I'm not sure where you are but I sometime check out petfinder.com & there are typically tons of Chi's available for adoption & most already have pictures up.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

They look like full chis to me. The one on the left looks like mine. They are sweet looking.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hmmm, they could very well be full Chi (there are so many looks of Chi's!) - they look very sweet. BUT...they both look bigger than 5 or 6lbs IMO. I'm not sure where you are but I sometime check out petfinder.com & there are typically tons of Chi's available for adoption & most already have pictures up.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


Yes the one on the right is around the size of my Poodle who is about 10-12 pounds currently he's packed it on as he got older, when I got him at a year he was about 6-7 pounds. But even the head and body length is spot on.

If you want a tiny teeny I would say that may not be it, nothing wrong with the size! but your pretty clear on what your heart is set on.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They look full chis you're probably thinking of one exactly to standard. I would be mortified if there was a show dog in rescue. The one of the right looks bigger but i think chis look bigger unless they're compared to something. Check out the comparison thread! Also as they're in rescue you don't know if they're full of worms or something. Go see them i'll lay money they're smaller than you think.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> They look full chis you're probably thinking of one exactly to standard. I would be mortified if there was a show dog in rescue. The one of the right looks bigger but i think chis look bigger unless they're compared to something. Check out the comparison thread! Also as they're in rescue you don't know if they're full of worms or something. Go see them i'll lay money they're smaller than you think.



See I thought the one on the right looked bigger as well! and yes! as we see from the comparison thread so many Chi's look different depending on so many things! 
Absolutely check them out, but I am betting they won't be the small dog your lusting after.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they do look full chi the one on the left (at a guess) looks like it might be around 5-6lbs...hard to tell from pics people always say Twig looks big in pics and are suprised when they meet her and say how small she is.. shes 5lbs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They "may" be full Chi's, but not to standard. As for size, the white one is probably about 10 lbs., the right most likely 15 lbs. Sorry they mis-lead you. Someone holding them is always a great gauge at judging size. You'll find what you are looking for, don't give up.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

IMO they don't look like full chis, because of size and mainly because of how long their snout is. I mean to me they don't look much different than my Lucy (pic I posted) and she's a mixed chi. 
I will keep looking but I don't think rescue is gonna be the route. Most of the chis for rescue I see are mixes. Or they are out of state and you can't adopt out of state. Since I know what I want it is probably going to have to be a puppy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep looking hun, it will all work out.  What matters is that you are happy with your choice.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree. Neither of them are around 5-6 pounds. No way. They are at least 9 pounds and probably more. A 5 pound dog is pretty darn small. We are at my mom's and she has a papillon that weighs 10 pounds. She's still pretty little at 10 pounds, but Brody is half her size and looks it.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you in Indiana?? What part? I am in Ohio..I can help you find one Haha


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Cami is almost 5 pounds and she is very tiny...she has a thin build and kinda short legs. But yes 5 is small.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> IMO they don't look like full chis, because of size and mainly because of how long their snout is.


I just had to add that Chi's didn't always look like the "standard" Chi today & many of the "old style" are still found... kc registered even. They can have long snouts, deer shaped heads, longer legs, some with floppy ears & many larger than 6lbs. I think there is a thread here somewhere with old pictures (100+ years) of Chi's & they are completely different looking than what people have changed the breed into looking like today. It can be a pretty controversial subject but I just wanted to add that in because well, it's the truth. LOL I'm not saying those 2 pups for sure are purebreds but they very well could be but it's impossible to know being as they are rescues & nobody will probably will ever know exactly where they came from. 

Saying that, you obviously know exactly what you are looking for & there is absolutely nothing wrong with looking until you find just that.  I wish you lots of luck & will be very excited to hear & see who you decide to add into your already beautiful pup family!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, that thread was interesting. It's worth a read.  Since the standard has changed, and people seem to favor that look, it can be tough to say whether they are pure bred. To me they don't look like they are, but that's because I'm so used to seeing the Standard these days. Some still favor the older look vs. the new look. 

As for size, if you are looking for 5 lbs., Brody and Cami are perfect examples of that size. You can check out all of Tracy's pic threads. That way you can get a real good idea.  The most recent, "Spring has sprung" shows her hubby holding him. He is half the size of the white pup, maybe more than half that size, and the brown one is 3 times Brody's size. 
5 lbs. like already said is still a very small dog. I'd have to say, tiny IMO as well.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!  I'm so glad I found this site!
Yes bella Luna I am in Indiana. Muncie to be exact. I would love your help.
There is no rush, I would really prefer it if I didn't get one until nearer the end of may, when my Temp. job is over and i'm home with my kids for the summer. I can devote lots of time to a new dog then. I don't work long hours, but still. But If i happen to find one sooner then that, I will go for it! I can tell you I really love the cream/white ones and fawn. short hair is preferred and a tiny face and body. I like the small snout and apple head, no buggie eyes please. LOL Yes I have my perfect angel envisioned.  There are some REALLY beautiful chi's on here. OMG I love all the chi's i've seen on here.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Post a few pics of what you are looking for. You can find Chi pics all over the net.  That will help if anyone should come across one that you may be interested in.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

cherper said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I'm so glad I found this site!
> Yes bella Luna I am in Indiana. Muncie to be exact. I would love your help.
> There is no rush, I would really prefer it if I didn't get one until nearer the end of may, when my Temp. job is over and i'm home with my kids for the summer. I can devote lots of time to a new dog then. I don't work long hours, but still. But If i happen to find one sooner then that, I will go for it! I can tell you I really love the cream/white ones and fawn. short hair is preferred and a tiny face and body. I like the small snout and apple head, no buggie eyes please. LOL Yes I have my perfect angel envisioned.  There are some REALLY beautiful chi's on here. OMG I love all the chi's i've seen on here.


Oh, okay, I know where Muncie is! My hometown is near Richmond, Indiana I do know that Bella's breeder is having puppies this summer, and I really recommend her. She still keeps in touch with me and has a very clean environment for her Chi's. Doesn't overbreed and just a very friendly person She told me that she usually has one small baby in each litter and has pretty much all short haired babies. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh wow! Bella is such a beautiful girl. Um, not sure maybe an hour or two. I will probably be making the trip on my own, or maybe with the kids, so not terribly far,lol.
Money is somewhat a factor, I can't afford a really expensive chi. so that makes it a little harder to find a good one. My hubby doesn't want another dog, :coolwink: but I figure since he's the one that works all the time and mostly is only sleeping here and here on wkends, that I have the most say so.  I think he will fall in love when I get one anyway. HAHA! I will post some pics of some chi's I like soon.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Found this one for sale, she is adorable isn't she?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are some internet pics of chis i like.


----------

